# finely found 22 ammo



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I know where you can get 22 cal ammo guys. It is in Medina county.
PM for the address and bussiness name.
He has all the 22 cal ammo. Shorts, LR,WMR and Hornets


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what kind of price $$


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

gander mtn in niles had a ton of .22 ammo


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I've seen 22 ammo as well lately. Fin in Ashland had several bricks. Pretty pricey but it was there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I've seen 22 ammo as well lately. Fin in Ashland had several bricks. Pretty pricey but it was there.


It will probably get worse because of the EPA shuting down the lead smelting plants in the US. Only one left in Missouri and it will be closing soon.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The plant closing will have little to no effect on the price of ammo.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> The plant closing will have little to no effect on the price of ammo.


It will have some effect on most ammo that you purchace because the lead will have to be shipped from overseas. All of the components that make up a bullet have sky rocketed in price. Then add in the horders of ammo. Its all a recipe for higher prices.


----------

